# [APP][2.1+]File Tools v3.0 [20/1/2013]



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
This is my own application.So Try it and Rate it.

*File Tools*
*Version:3.0*
*Screen Shots:*






















*Descriptions:*


> File Tools is a collection for Tools to preform some useful actions on files.
> Now it contains File Renamer,File Finder and Duplicate Finder.In future,i will add more tools based on your suggestions.
> 
> File Tools Features:
> ...


*Download:*
Market link Inside:http://www.cybapps.com/view.php?id=8
(Don't forgot to click some ads)


----------

